# 19. Cross Counrtry Spessart Tour in Sulzbach am Main am 29.04.2012



## gerald_ruis (27. März 2012)

Einladung zur

*19. Sulzbacher Cross Country Spessart Tour am 29.04.2012*

Über 700 Starter können sich nicht irren - es ist ein tolles Event, das auf euch wartet! 
Vielleicht könnt auch Ihr euch wieder begeistern mit zu fahen 

Eine Runde hat ca. 32 km mit ca. 800 Höhenmeter,
zwei Runden haben ca. 64 km und 1.600 Höhenmeter!

Super billige *6,- * Unkostenbeitrag inkl. Verpflegung auf der Strecke!


Weitere Infos: *
HIER KLICKEN

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

*


----------



## sad1802 (15. April 2012)

Hmmm, ein 26 Zoll Club...

Sind auch 29er bei der Veranstaltung willkommen / geduldet ? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (15. April 2012)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein 26 Zoll Club...
> 
> Sind auch 29er bei der Veranstaltung willkommen / geduldet ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Müssen wir uns noch schwer überlegen 
OK


----------



## Widu (30. April 2012)

Vielen Dank! War eine tolle Veranstaltung. Gut organisiert, nette Strecke und eine super Stimmung.


----------



## gerald_ruis (30. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für eure Teilnahme (600 Starter) an unserer diesjährigen Tour! 

Bilder sind bereits online: 
http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/content.php?236-Bildersammlung

Bis zum nächsten Jahr zur 20. Jubiläumstour


----------

